# Dynafit Bindings?



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Check out Lou Dawson's site. - Lou Dawson's Backcountry Skiing Blog If you poke around in the archives you'll find loads of reviews and comments on Dynafit clamps. And if you have questions Lou has the answers.


----------



## Faucet Butt (May 11, 2008)

*Dynafit...*

Last year I switched from Fritschis to a Dynafit TLT Vertical with wide brakes. For a dedicated backcountry set up I really like them. They tour better than Fritschis, are way lighter, you can lock out the binding if you're skiing lines with exposure and don't want the binding to come off. 

Are they a bit more finicky than a Fritschi?- yes-you need to be sure the toe mechanism is clear of snow as you click into the binding and they're not quite as user friendly/brainless as a Fritschi. BUT, I feel its worth it.

Strong? yes, dynafits are made mostly of super strong stainless steel.

Wide brakes? yes, they are available

For other nuances about this binding look at Lou Dawson's wildsnow web site. It has all the research answers you'll ever need.


----------



## brooks8970 (Jun 5, 2005)

I also switched this year to dynafit vertical FT from fritschis. Im an agressive skier and so far, so good on the dynafits. I popped out of them once while touring because I accidentally knocked the front lever into ski mode but ive yet to have any problems on the descent. The only thing that I find annoying about the dynafits is that you have to step out of the binding completely to go from ski mode to tour mode but the weight savings and durability make this small inconvenience worth it IMO.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

brooks8970 said:


> I also switched this year to dynafit vertical FT from fritschis. Im an agressive skier and so far, so good on the dynafits. I popped out of them once while touring because I accidentally knocked the front lever into ski mode but ive yet to have any problems on the descent. The only thing that I find annoying about the dynafits is that you have to step out of the binding completely to go from ski mode to tour mode but the weight savings and durability make this small inconvenience worth it IMO.


how did you not have to take your skis off completely with fritschis to put skins on before the up?


----------



## brooks8970 (Jun 5, 2005)

the_dude said:


> how did you not have to take your skis off completely with fritschis to put skins on before the up?



I like to be able to switch into tour mode to move efficiently over short sections of flat or uphill terrain during and after descents. (no skins required)


----------



## Le Mitch (Apr 27, 2007)

if you have any sort of flexibility you can take skins off with the dynafits. lock your heel bring the back of the ski across your body pull the skin as you slowly bring your ski back down and then flick it off the top.

also you can go from ski to tour by doing th epole trick. admittedly it is harder with brakes on. but if you stick your pole hand between the tower and your boot and twist it as you step up, your heel will pop out with your toe in


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Le Mitch said:


> if you have any sort of flexibility you can take skins off with the dynafits. lock your heel bring the back of the ski across your body pull the skin as you slowly bring your ski back down and then flick it off the top.
> 
> also you can go from ski to tour by doing th epole trick. admittedly it is harder with brakes on. but if you stick your pole hand between the tower and your boot and twist it as you step up, your heel will pop out with your toe in


 
I keep poles in both hands. Cali is always so cutting edge.


----------



## cbcboat (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok thanks guys, a couple more questions, brakes or no brakes--advantages/disadvantages (I know most are obvious) 
So I went to Lou's page and noticed the blurb about doing drops and the ski flexing and your boot coming out, not that I am dropping anything huge, does anyone have experience/ issue with this happening?
Thanks
B


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

Not trying to highjack a thread but I have a similar question.

Anyone know of a AT binding with a similar hole pattern as a salomon pilot system mounts?

If not, has anyone tried tappin the pilot system plates with their own holes?

My appreciation in advance for all comments.


----------

